# A little bit of nostalgia



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've been looking for just the right shift knob and finally found it.....RAT FINK! 
Wadda yall think?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ed "Big Daddy" Roth would be proud...


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

where did you get that?! I JUST GOTTA HAVE ONE!!!


----------

